# Please help ID this anemone..



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

This little nem was hiding in a clown tank at KE.

Think it was a recent arrival and nothing was written on the tank nor could I get a definitive answer... 

I think it's a young green bubble-tip but I'm too much of a salt noob to be certain. 

Can anyone chime in?


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

i dunno, but it looks really cool


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow it looks like a bubble tip - ive never seen blue
nice!


----------



## fresh (Jul 28, 2010)

It is a bubble tip, but my call is that it is bleached and not doing very good 
With proper maintenance, it will change color to whatever it was before, which is most likely green bubble tip.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

fresh said:


> It is a bubble tip, but my call is that it is bleached and not doing very good
> With proper maintenance, it will change color to whatever it was before, which is most likely green bubble tip.


Yup, got a consensus that it's a bleached green BTA and was likely not kept long enough to settle. That and the 20+ percs that were probably harassing it in the tank at the LFS.

Oh well, putting it on an as-needed mysis feeding regimen until it colors up again. If I can get this guy back to good health I'm thinking I should at least be ready for some coral.

Looks like I might need that skimmer after all Mo !


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a green bubble tip and they stay pretty light until they get bigger. Doesn't really look bleached to me. Make sure to feed it 2 to 3 times a week like raw shrimp small enough to put in it's mouth or some brine shrimp.


----------

